# Michigan fall boer goat show this saturday



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Is anybody going to this show? I am looking for nice boer does for sale. I am already meeting somebody there the morning of the show to buy a doe from them and I may be looking for a second doe. 

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have fun at the show!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Sadly I can't stay and watch because I had to be at work in the morning so I am just making a quick trip to buy a goat! Hopefully two if anyone has any for sale!


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Be sure to say hello to me!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not going to the show but we do have a few registered Boer doelings and a bred Boer doe for sale. We are in Northeast Indiana. If you'd be interested in my info feel free to message me.


----------

